# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux calling shell script

## psuresh1982

I would like to call shell script from one linux box to other linux box. How to call shell script which reside in other linux box.

---------------
suresh

----------


## haimathi1k

[QUOTE=psuresh1982;14554]I would like to call shell script from one linux box to other linux box. How to call shell script which reside in other linux box.

Answers :

Copy the content of the script to your directory using copying the file from the other box to local box directory and change the required access level of the file,execute it, after execution delete the same .

You can copy the files from other box to local box using ftp and in that you have to use sharing of keys between the hosts.

Thanks

----------

